# Radon Slide Hybrid Rahmengröße



## huxi (28. Mai 2017)

Hallo,
ich habe vor mir das "Radon Slide 140 Hybrid 7.0 Vario" zu bestellen und bin mit wegen der Rahmengröße nicht ganz sicher.

Körpergröße: 182cm 
Schritlänge: 85cm (ohne Schuhe)

Nun steh ich vor der Wahl ob 18" oder 20". Tendiere eher zum 20", die eher größere Oberrohrlänge (618mm) schreckt mich allerdings etwas ab. 

Bin schon auf einem Swoop 170 (2016) in 20" gesessen, würde sagen das ist so an der oberen Grenze (gestreckte Sitzposition).

Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

Beste Grüße
Huxi


----------



## Airigh (29. Mai 2017)

Also ich bin mit meinen 180 und 86 SL auch vor einer ähnlichen Entscheidung gestanden, da bei mir prinzipiell beide Rahmengrössen gepasst hätten. Ich habe mich aus dem Bauch heraus (allerdings beim Slide 150) für 18" entschieden, bin vorher auch auf einem 18" ZR Race gefahren und das hat mir ganz gut gepasst. Beim Slide in 18" muss ich sagen, mir passt die Grösse perfekt, was grösseres würde ich nicht wollen - ist aber nach ganz persönlichem Geschmack, sprich nicht zu viel beeinflussen lassen, für dich muss es im Endeffekt passen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (6. Juni 2017)

Ihr könnt beide 18+20" Fahren, eigene Vorlieben 18" comp. oder reichlich. mit 20".   Gruß Bodo


----------

